# Loki the bully



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I made a new thread for Loki because i had to delete all the pictures in my old thread and it is now four pages of "this picture has been deleted" so a mod can feel free to delete that thread :/ i had to delete all my pictures cause people were stealing them, so now i gotta watermark them


----------



## Kasamm (Nov 7, 2014)

It sucks that people were stealing them ! But with gorgeous pictures like that.. 

Again, gorgeous dog, gorgeous pictures ! May I ask again what's the camera you're using ?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kasamm said:


> It sucks that people were stealing them ! But with gorgeous pictures like that..
> 
> Again, gorgeous dog, gorgeous pictures ! May I ask again what's the camera you're using ?


Thanks a ton! and yeah i don't like people posting him up for stud or lying about where he came from...
and i use a Canon EOS rebel T3i with the lens it came with..


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh wow!! I can't believe people were stealing his pictures! That's gotta be irritating.

He is gorgeous as always! And like always, you take some really amazing photos!! LOVE THEM


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Old pictures that i have never posted


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He is a very handsome bully. I can't believe someone just decided they don't want him anymore. At least you lucked on on the deal. 

Random thought/question: Do you know who the breeder of Loki is?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry that happened. Some people, I tell you, are just idiots.

Loki is my favorite AmBully. I love how conditioned he is,& I really love his structure. He's just gorgeous dog all around.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

check out these before and after pics  i think he looks better now, even his face no more stupid bulgy cocked eyes


----------



## Kasamm (Nov 7, 2014)

How did you made him so muscular ? He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

And Kasamm just A LOT of hand walking he wears a weight pack for some walks, biking, normal play and good food


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Those apple eating pictures are adorable hehe

Loki seems like a complete sweetheart <3 (PS, I want to see more of Dyno and your scruffy lady!)


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I will post updated photos of them soon


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He has the prettiest eyes! He looks good in blue . It's amazing how quickly you got him into shape! You did that just by walking him? Does he pull all the time on your walks?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

jade5280 said:


> He has the prettiest eyes! He looks good in blue . It's amazing how quickly you got him into shape! You did that just by walking him? Does he pull all the time on your walks?


We walk A LOT like a couple of miles, our longest walk was 11 miles, and no he does not he is getting A LOT better walking nicely in front of distractions.. here is a video of him https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56zdqMko2sg


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That video is very impressive! It's amazing how just walking can make such a huge difference.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> That video is very impressive! It's amazing how just walking can make such a huge difference.


Body type and genetics matter, too. Some dogs and breeds are predisposed toward a lot more definition than others, and it takes a lot less to get them there. 

Not that Loki's not beautiful and impressive, because he is, just - not every dog is going to get that 'cut' without much, much more work and some aren't going to achieve it at all.

Love, love, LOVE this dog and your pictures.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Body type and genetics matter, too. Some dogs and breeds are predisposed toward a lot more definition than others, and it takes a lot less to get them there.
> 
> Not that Loki's not beautiful and impressive, because he is, just - not every dog is going to get that 'cut' without much, much more work and some aren't going to achieve it at all.
> 
> Love, love, LOVE this dog and your pictures.


Yeah I was thinking that mine should be jacked because they are always pulling haha


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Loki flirt pole and tug with cowhide 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfH2I1Pexws


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

UGH WHY IS HE SO PERFECT?! Can we clone him so I may have my very own Loki?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

he is so gorgeous! it's kind of funny people were stealing your pics to try to 'stud him out' lol... i guess bully people think he's gorgeous too? 

btw did you ever figure out what happened with his eyes? they were so weird when you got him and now they're normal, it's strange


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Adjecyca1 said:


>


His face in that picture! I'm sure he was having fun jumping etc but it LOOKS like he's saying "I HAVE MADE A TERRIBLE MISTAKE"

He's such a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

DGerry said:


> His face in that picture! I'm sure he was having fun jumping etc but it LOOKS like he's saying "I HAVE MADE A TERRIBLE MISTAKE"
> 
> He's such a gorgeous dog.


HAHAH that was his fail face, he was sad cause he didn't get the cowhide D:


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

https://
/7554/15740928290_106398bb44_c.jpg


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Loki weight pull : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Okn8ifNKmw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

God, he is one magnificent animal. I love him.

All the AmBullies we see around here are the super stocky fat looking ones. Not a fan at all. A dog like Loki though... man, he's something.

You are lucky to have such two handsome hunks in your life  Dyno and Loki are honestly so perfect.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Still looking good I see. 
I love that blue collar on him too.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He's beautiful! I've had a picture used by a veterinarian of my minpin taken in the adirondacks of NY, she used it on a commemorative plaque depicting a memorial for another dog. Boy was I mad. And it's a total coincidence. The vet was in CA and I happened to take one of my other dogs there. Noticed the plaque on the door- wow, that pic looks so familiar- wait! that's my dog! It ended up in a bit of a war, she "fired" me and I was never able to get his pic off the plaque.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

DAYAM!! That's a fine bully. Why can't they all look like this. Nice structure and fit.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

No wonder some people are stealing your pics. Loki is such a handsome boy and your photos are all beautiful. From now on, I will follow his thread.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Loki is ao PRETTY!!! And I love his new collar


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

So handsome it should be a crime!


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Love this cutie!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I like the color Loki is when he is wet lol


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He's so gorgeous! He should be the poster dog for bully breeds


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish all AM bully's looked likee Loki!!!


----------



## Byakuzo (Mar 19, 2015)

people steal pictures to advertise as stud? how does that work?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stunning pictures! He's gorgeous!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

You're such a fantastic photographer! Helps when your model is just so damn cute!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

He doesn't skip shoulder/foreleg day at the gym much, does he?  What a beautiful dog and lovely photos.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hiraeth said:


> He doesn't skip shoulder/foreleg day at the gym much, does he?  What a beautiful dog and lovely photos.


LOL thank you !!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Stunning......


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey! I know you from PBC

I'm hoping Achilles, my new Ambully pup, has similar structure to your boy. 
Loki is gorgeous!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW, he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

PEANUTBUtterrr


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

